# STORCK Rumor MTB Rahmen 19", Singlespeed



## orm (15. Januar 2015)

Biete einen Storck MTB Rahmen mit Innenlager Vierkant und Sattelstütze, ideal für den Aufbau eines Singlespeed oder Retro MTB. Der Rahmen hat einige Gebrauchsspuren am Lack. Abholung bevorzugt,Köln Versand 10,-€ VB 150,-


----------

